# G220 vs SKODA FABIA VRS ESTATE...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello everyone...........:wave:

Been keeping quiet for a while now as I have been a little busy with work and with all the weather we have been having 'Riding low + Snow = No go' for the Superb........

Today I went over to another Briskoda Member's garage to help him out with a project he has been working on for some time now after work and at weekends................this is something that some people may think, why?

And some people may think that Skoda actually made these for the UK market but he has managed to put together a Skoda Fabia vRS Estate............:car:

Now this car is not 100% complete and there are a few bits and pieces that are still to be done so when reading this detail I will try and point out bits and pieces that are planned to finish the car off.............:thumb:

The car has done around 250k but has a whole new front end, running gear, engine, interior, bodywork mods, etc and is now looking very individual.............

Anyway, onto the detail, this would follow my procedure but working in a slightly different environment so here goes......................:detailer:

Turned up at the unit at just after 9AM to find the Fabia looking as follows:








































































































































Didn't have time to hang around so unloaded the Superb and then cracked on with the detail process.

*The Detail Process*

Now this is a luxury that I don't normally have but as the car was on the ramp the wheels came off and I rolled them over to the wash area to clean them up one by one:










Invested in a new Stanley Fat Max for detailing on the move and it's a great piece of kit:



















The wheels had been refurbed and looked great so I opted for some Megs APC, Wheel Wash Mitt and a Detailer Brush:



















Also invested in some DW Hoodies for this year:



















Also paid attention to the tyres with a Megs Brush:




























Then I dried the wheels with a waffle weave drying towel:










Then I applied a coat of CG Jetseal 109 via and applicator pad to the inside and face of the wheel:










This was then repeated again to get a good sealing of the wheels.

The wheels were then put back on the car and the car was then moved to the wash area:





































The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance and a dash of Megs APC, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:




























Paying attention to the fuel cap and door shuts:




























Then made sure that the arches were rinsed:





































The car was then foamed:




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the boot shut, door shuts, petrol cap and engine bay with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:









































































Then I washed the car using the 2BM:

Wash Bucket:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse bucket:










Then back into the Wash bucket and the process was repeated.

The car was rinsed again:










Which left me with the following:



















I then clayed the car with Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green Clay:










Applied Megs Last Touch:










Clayed an area:










And then continued around the rest of the car repeating the process.

The sun then went away and it started to rain so the car was rolled inside and then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel with the aid of some more Megs Last Touch:










Which left me with the following:



















I then taped up the car:



















While I was taping away a fellow Briskoda Member was servicing the Superb for me:



















Then onto the paint correction work..............:buffer:

Some of the panels on this car had been repainted and those that hadn't had seen a fair few miles............:doublesho

I always find silver cars difficult to do but there were swirls evident and I marked an area on the driver's door and tried some combinations, first off hitting the area with some Menz FF on a 3M Polishing Pad which as expected did little, I then tried some 3M Ultra Fine on the Polishing Pad but again this did little............I knew the paint was hard so I stepped it up to a Megs Cutting Pad and some 3M Ultra Fine and this worked well. Following up around the car with some Menz FF on a Megs Diamond Polishing Pad..............:buffer:

Didn't take any pictures of the correction, so apologies.........

After I had removed the tape the car got moved back outside looking as follows:



















I find using the 3M Ultra Fine means some excess polish dust so I then rinsed the car down;










Moving the car back to the unit it was now looking as follows and beading quite nicely:




























Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using a Megs Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using a Megs Applicator Pad:










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using a Megs Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the whole car with some Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer:



















All the rubbers were treated to some Gummi Pflege Stift:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










I then went around all the door shuts with some Megs APC and a Microfibre cloth:










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:



















I then hoovered the interior with the aid of a Megs Brush and also used a Microfibre Cloth with some Megs Carpet Cleaner:



















Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior:










*The Results*






























































































































































































The Fabia is due to have some new door moulding strips put on which I believe will be gloss black, front bumper washer jey covers, interior rolling boot cover, a rear vRS valance, etc..............

Safe to say that it was a long day but while all this was going on I managed to get the Superb 'Lube serviced' as a fellow Briskoda Member was there doing his own Superb so all in all a productive day.............

Comments good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Baker, nice turn-around


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is AWESOMEl!

I take it its running full vRS running gear?

Please post up some pictures when its fully finished.

Oh and nice work as well lol


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Just brilliant to see the U18 Fab in that condition Mr Baker 

Hats off to you :thumb:

Steve


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it does look good


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely work mate :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

woohoo, I spy an S3!










Great job there Baker. Nice attention to detail.. You did well to cram that all into one day too! What time did you start/finish?


----------



## Andy2407 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job there Mr Baker - the vRS estate is looking good - as is Ross's Unit 18!

Just to be picky though, is this wheel on the wrong side of the car....










It looks like the rear passenger side to me, and therefore the direction of rotation should be the other way


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another cracking write up Simon:thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :thumb: :wave: 

Nice detail and great write up again....:thumb:
I love the pressure washer action shots!!!!! :detailer:
Interesting motor too!!!! 250K miles... WOW...... :doublesho
Nice work!!!! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> That is AWESOMEl!
> 
> I take it its running full vRS running gear?
> 
> ...


I will be honest with you and say that I don't know that much about it but as far as I know it is running a full vRS running gear even with an entended loom for the heated front seats out of a Fabia hatch...........:doublesho

As soon as the car is finished I will post up some pics............:thumb:



Jim W said:


> woohoo, I spy an S3!
> 
> Great job there Baker. Nice attention to detail.. You did well to cram that all into one day too! What time did you start/finish?


Yeah the S3 was in a bad way though, the driver's side had been 'wiped out' to say the least and there was no way the G220 was going to bring those scratches out...............:lol:

Started at 9AM and finished just before 5PM...............:thumb:



Andy2407 said:


> Great job there Mr Baker - the vRS estate is looking good - as is Ross's Unit 18!
> 
> Just to be picky though, is this wheel on the wrong side of the car....
> 
> It looks like the rear passenger side to me, and therefore the direction of rotation should be the other way


Thanks for that Andy, we were motoring along all day and after I had sealed the wheels they did indeed get put on incorrectly but it's no problem as the car will have them back off in a jiffy with all the other work to be done.......:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :thumb: :wave:
> 
> Nice detail and great write up again....:thumb:
> I love the pressure washer action shots!!!!! :detailer:
> ...


Morning Mart.................:wave:

Something a little different this weekend and not bad for a high miler, where do these high miler Skoda's come from hey..................:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Andy2407 said:


> Great job there Mr Baker - the vRS estate is looking good - as is Ross's Unit 18!
> 
> Just to be picky though, is this wheel on the wrong side of the car....
> 
> ...


I would agree...thats deffo the N/S Rear!...either wrong wheel or the tyre has been put on the wrong way round!!

Nice job though...I did a Winter protection detail on a silver Fabia Estate last year in Oct/Nov time and would agree its dificult to make silver look good did you do anything to the engine bay???

One question how long did you leave between the 3 coats of wax?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cracking job as usual!

Some subtle rear tints would set that off a treat!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would agree...thats deffo the N/S Rear!...either wrong wheel or the tyre has been put on the wrong way round!!
> 
> Nice job though...I did a Winter protection detail on a silver Fabia Estate last year in Oct/Nov time and would agree its dificult to make silver look good did you do anything to the engine bay???
> 
> One question how long did you leave between the 3 coats of wax?


To clarify this is wheel is on the wrong hub, it was an error and as the car is not finished and needs the brakes bleeding this is a 5 minute job to change........:wall:

I did clean the engine bay but forgot to take some pictures so apologies for that..........

Wax wise I left around 15-20 mins in between coats while I worked on the interior and other external bits and pieces........


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Was wise I left around 15-20 mins in between coats while I worked on the interior and other external bits and pieces........


Yeah cool intersting this because thats the sort of time scales I leave between coats of wax.....never seen any adverse effect from doing this...but lets not start a WW3 flame war!


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice work Baker!


----------



## rich.h44 (Apr 5, 2008)

top work there mate it looks real nice iv been following the build progress on seatcupra.net alot of time and hard work have gone into this and the work you have done has made it even better!
great write up realy enjoyed reading it!
keep up the good work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah cool intersting this because thats the sort of time scales I leave between coats of wax.....never seen any adverse effect from doing this...but lets not start a WW3 flame war!


WW3 flame war............



rich.h44 said:


> top work there mate it looks real nice iv been following the build progress on seatcupra.net alot of time and hard work have gone into this and the work you have done has made it even better!
> great write up realy enjoyed reading it!
> keep up the good work!


Didn't know the thread was on their mate but the work Ross has done on this has been some going..........:thumb:


----------



## WW_VRS (Feb 16, 2009)

Hya,

I'm the owner of the Fabia Estate vRS - a result of the combination of my Fabia vRS (mildly tweaked  to 200bhp), a Fabia Estate 1.9 PD100 with by the time I handed it to Ross, near enough 250k miles on the clock, a lot of hard work and attention to detail by Ross, stripping the old vRS, storing the bits, then the Estate, and putting the vRS bits into the estate + making it look like it was meant to be in there.

Followed by Baker21's excellent detailing she looks even more awesome. In the next week or thereabouts, I should be able to drive her - It will be amazing I'm sure, and I've never had the car look this good.

Ross has done an absolutely astounding job on it, cannot recommend him & Unit 18 (his business venture) enough.

There are threads on Briskoda.net (my 'home' site) as well as SeatCupra.net (second home ) plus now also here. Quite a project!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Andy2407 said:


> Just to be picky though, is this wheel on the wrong side of the car....
> 
> It looks like the rear passenger side to me, and therefore the direction of rotation should be the other way


We actually said someone would notice that on here when i spotted it yesterday. The wheels have to come off again anyhow.


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

The car started off like this when I started the project...










Take a bit more than a touch of Megs to sort that out.

The vRS has been reshelled into the Estate, giving us a 200bhp load lugger 

Excellent work Baker, very much appreciated and a finishing touch to the project for the customer. As Baker has said just a few finishing touches and its done.

Lots of pics here..

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/Techie_1976/WW-VRS/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent job as always mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turn around:thumb::thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

great work mate:thumb: and nice write up


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> WW3 flame war............


World War 3....about how long to leave between coats of wax...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> World War 3....about how long to leave between coats of wax...


Sorry mate, Monday morning and I wasn't with it.............


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very godd work mate!!


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent, I've been watching the progress on Brisky, quite a few differences between Alex's VRS estate and this one. 

I've been meaning to ask, and I think you've answered in your post, is it getting a full vrs rear bumper, I think it's really missing it at the moment, all the car is unmistakeably a vrs, apart from that rear bumper. I guess its got something to do with the tow bar. 

Excellent work though, by both yourself and Ross.


----------



## moox (Jan 9, 2009)

a great detail on a great motor! will hope to see this in the metal at a briskoda meet sometime soon! just don't write this one off too soon!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

k3vin11 said:


> Excellent, I've been watching the progress on Brisky, quite a few differences between Alex's VRS estate and this one.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, and I think you've answered in your post, is it getting a full vrs rear bumper, I think it's really missing it at the moment, all the car is unmistakeably a vrs, apart from that rear bumper. I guess its got something to do with the tow bar.
> 
> Excellent work though, by both yourself and Ross.


The rear skirt is on its way from the Czech Republic right now. the tow bar is staying as the car will be towing our cars to and from the 'Ring when they are done.

S13..










20VT Mk2 Golf..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> The rear skirt is on its way from the Czech Republic right now. the tow bar is staying as the car will be towing our cars to and from the 'Ring when they are done.
> 
> S13..
> 
> 20VT Mk2 Golf..


Look forward to seeing both these motors finished...........:thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

The red one will need some love when its painted im sure


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TCD said:


> Very godd work mate!!


Tried to PM you mate but for some reason it won't let me PM you?

The hoodies can be sourced from the following link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83378


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> The red one will need some love when its painted im sure


:thumb:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

great turnround but i cant help but be drawn to that S13 in the corner! 

Any details/specs? looks like apexi arches! they are hot!

Just seen the above photos! 

Looks so so nice! i spy a RB conversion! 25 or 26?

the rear dish is sex!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Its running the C18 still but quite hevily modded, circa 350 bhp but the bottom end can take more so a bigger turbo is on the way. Not sure where the arches are sourced from but needed to go over the 12" wide rear wheels with 255 tyre.


----------



## Andy2407 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lummox said:


> We actually said someone would notice that on here when i spotted it yesterday. The wheels have to come off again anyhow.


You can rely on me to be nit pickingly anal!

Having washed two Fabia vRS's a few hours before it just jumped out at me when I saw it lol

I guessed that the wheels might be off again - although hopefully not for some Lummox style arch modifications!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

fantastic work on a very hard colour :thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Andy2407 said:


> I guessed that the wheels might be off again - although hopefully not for some Lummox style arch modifications!


No those were reserved for old snot boxes.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks nice and a great project as well :thumb:

one question on your polish though. I have seen a couple of times you use 3M Ultra Fine but do you mean Ultra Fina SE (finishing polish) or Extra Fine Compound? The Ultra Fina is a very low cut finishing polish so if you are trying that for more severe work it might be why you are needing the Megs cutting pad?

Saw you in Buckingham the other morning before the snow, heading round the ring road towards Aylesbury/MK direction


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks nice and a great project as well :thumb:
> 
> one question on your polish though. I have seen a couple of times you use 3M Ultra Fine but do you mean Ultra Fina SE (finishing polish) or Extra Fine Compound? The Ultra Fina is a very low cut finishing polish so if you are trying that for more severe work it might be why you are needing the Megs cutting pad?
> 
> Saw you in Buckingham the other morning before the snow, heading round the ring road towards Aylesbury/MK direction


Ultra fine was the white top which cuts a little more than Ultra fina IIRC (*Non UK spec polish)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tomm said:


> the rear dish is sex!


Tell me about it I would love those rims on the Superb...........:thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> looks nice and a great project as well :thumb:
> 
> one question on your polish though. I have seen a couple of times you use 3M Ultra Fine but do you mean Ultra Fina SE (finishing polish) or Extra Fine Compound? The Ultra Fina is a very low cut finishing polish so if you are trying that for more severe work it might be why you are needing the Megs cutting pad?
> 
> Saw you in Buckingham the other morning before the snow, heading round the ring road towards Aylesbury/MK direction


Thanks for the comment Bigpikle, the polish I am using is as follows and I sourced it off a fellow DW member sometime ago, I believe he sourced a load from Germany and I bought a couple of bottles and I have had some very good results with it on a the Burgundy Megs Cutting Pad:










Could well have been on the way to work mate............:wave:

What motor where you in?



Epoch said:


> Ultra fine was the white top which cuts a little more than Ultra fina IIRC (*Non UK spec polish)


Spot on Epoch............:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ makes sense now - thought I was getting confused :lol:

I was probably in the Saab, pulling out of the roundabout at the entrance to my estate, where the queues start by the Best Western hotel as you get towards the big roundabout by Tesco. It was about 8am so no doubt commuting time.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ makes sense now - thought I was getting confused :lol:
> 
> I was probably in the Saab, pulling out of the roundabout at the entrance to my estate, where the queues start by the Best Western hotel as you get towards the big roundabout by Tesco. It was about 8am so no doubt commuting time.


No worries...........:thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Looks stunning mate! and black grille and balck wheels.... thats got me thinking!!! thanks :thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking good guys.


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent job, interesting car too.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome work Baker


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate:thumb:

I bet that was a long day? 

When you do the shuts with APC and the brush do you then wash them down or do you let the water from the next exterior wash take the excess residue away. I did notice you said that you do the shuts again with APC and an MF. Do you dress the shuts with anything?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Great work mate:thumb:
> 
> I bet that was a long day?
> 
> When you do the shuts with APC and the brush do you then wash them down or do you let the water from the next exterior wash take the excess residue away. I did notice you said that you do the shuts again with APC and an MF. Do you dress the shuts with anything?


It was the usual long day to be honest, start at 9AM and finish around 5PM..........:thumb:

Yeah while the foam is dwelling I head around the car with the APC and the Detailer Brush attacking the shuts, etc, then once I have completed the 2BM wash everything gets rinsed off including the shuts.

In this case as there was a serious build up of grease in the door shuts I then went over them again in more detail and usually I follow up with some Megs Last Touch and a microfibre but in this case the APC did the job............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a bit of an update on this motor as it has now been finished and returned to it's owner.

The car has had the side door moulds smoothed and glossed, coilovers, front washer jet covers added, Cupra R splitter added, vRS Rear Bumper and a one off exhaust made:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Now that does look good, excellent work all round! Glad to see it finally together.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

That's a seriously aggressive front end.


----------

